# Ranks in BJJ



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 26, 2006)

Tried doing a search on this with no luck.  Could someone post the order of ranking in BJJ?  Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't know, but I have seen books in Barnes & Noble and at Borders Books, that list the ranks.

-Ken


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 26, 2006)

White
Blue
Purple
Brown
Black


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot Andrew!! Really appreciate it.  Going to be starting some BJJ on Wed. and the guy instructing is a brown.  Just wasn't sure of the rank structure since a lot of people who teach it around here are blue belts.

Thanks again

Jeff


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 27, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Andrew!! Really appreciate it. Going to be starting some BJJ on Wed. and the guy instructing is a brown. Just wasn't sure of the rank structure since a lot of people who teach it around here are blue belts.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Jeff



I hope you enjoy it!  You are fortunate to have a brown belt in your area, although it is not unheard of for blue belts to teach.

Let us know how your first class went.  I still remember mine (not that long ago!) and would like to see how yours compares.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 27, 2006)

Crap!!  As it turns out I won't be able to start the BJJ until next week.  The gaul of them!! Expecting work to take precedence over MA training!!

I will let you know how it goes though, it will just be a little later than I thought.

Jeff


----------

